# Temp Duo Pro (£229) vs Gaggia Classic 2015 (£190)



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi all

Newbie apparently struggling to get first post up. As per the title, any helpful opinions on Temp Duo Pro at £229 from Amazon or a new Gaggia Classic at £190? I gather the pre-2015 classic is the one to have but is the new one really that much worse and how might the Sage TDP compare at £30-£40 more?

Cheers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

well the gaggia pre 2015 is infinitely and cheaply repairable and is a great step of the ladder imho


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

neilos81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Newbie apparently struggling to get first post up. As per the title, any helpful opinions on Temp Duo Pro at £229 from Amazon or a new Gaggia Classic at £190? I gather the pre-2015 classic is the one to have but is the new one really that much worse and how might the Sage TDP compare at £30-£40 more?
> 
> Cheers


You probably need to spend the difference on the Gaggia (and more) to make it as good.

New Steam arm

PID

Heat dispersal plate

I'd either get the DTP new or keep an eye out for a second hand modded Classic if it were me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

neilos81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Newbie apparently struggling to get first post up. As per the title, any helpful opinions on Temp Duo Pro at £229 from Amazon or a new Gaggia Classic at £190? I gather the pre-2015 classic is the one to have but is the new one really that much worse and how might the Sage TDP compare at £30-£40 more?
> 
> Cheers


Get your postcount up to 5 (but please don't spam ) you'll be able to access the forums for sale section where machinea have generally been better cared for than the crapshoot that is ebay or gumteee. There's a rather nice classic & grinder package within your budget there at the moment.


----------



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info, i've no intention of spamming but the sale site sounds interesting! I Tried to post in the newbie & introduction section last night but something went wrong it would seem. I shall give it another go and possibly stick one in the Delonghi section to see if there is any hope for my 7 year old Icona - served me well, making a couple of coffees a day but leaking when turned on and i think an upgrade is due!


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

neilos81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Newbie apparently struggling to get first post up. As per the title, any helpful opinions on Temp Duo Pro at £229 from Amazon or a new Gaggia Classic at £190? I gather the pre-2015 classic is the one to have but is the new one really that much worse and how might the Sage TDP compare at £30-£40 more?
> 
> Cheers


I have owned a Gaggia classic for many years (3 machines over 30 years! The last one, bought 2013 I modified with PID , Rancillio steam wand and brass brew head etc.

Used it for some time and found it even better than previously thought.

Came into some money and decided to treat myself to a more modern machine, bought the Sage Oracle.

The espresso is no real improvement but the auto steam is a major advantage, especially as a double boiler can heat your milk while brewing the coffee.

I think the Gaggia more solid and easily repaired as and when needed but the Sage DB is good value. Either way you will need a good grinder which is a whole different ballgame!

Good luck


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

neilos81 said:


> Thanks for the info, i've no intention of spamming but the sale site sounds interesting! I Tried to post in the newbie & introduction section last night but something went wrong it would seem. I shall give it another go and possibly stick one in the Delonghi section to see if there is any hope for my 7 year old Icona - served me well, making a couple of coffees a day but leaking when turned on and i think an upgrade is due!


It can be a bit problematic if you don't put tags in when creating a thread & then there's the captcha getting in the way too.


----------



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Tanguero said:


> I have owned a Gaggia classic for many years (3 machines over 30 years! The last one, bought 2013 I modified with PID , Rancillio steam wand and brass brew head etc.
> 
> Used it for some time and found it even better than previously thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i have a basic Krups burr grinder but can see that an upgrade will be required - quite enjoy the process of making the coffee and that with the Icona is most definitely better than an instant, hoping for a similar step up again next time! Not really interested in a BTC as i'm more than happy to potter around for 5 mins making it - though the wife is not a huge fan of the mess involved,,,


----------



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It can be a bit problematic if you don't put tags in when creating a thread & then there's the captcha getting in the way too.


Ah right, it could have been the tags then - sure i'll learn as I go. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Sage is better in any way plus there is an offer today on amazon for a smart grinder pro £139 and together are the best start up on a budget. Sage dtp is great machine plus has all you need even pressuraised baskets so no need to worry to much about grinding coffee if you can't for some reason, also heats up really quickly and has got steam wand like commercial machine so if you like to do some latte art or cappuccinos. Pid , pre infusion and auto purge as standard.


----------



## Mike_1987 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sage world's ahead. Mines been flawless, very easy to create excellent microfoam also.


----------

